# What's Good?



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bored of the TTRS, its just not very exciting and feels lacking in both handling and giggles factor. You never get out of it grinning ear to ear or find yourself thinking I'm going to go out for a drive simply for the hell of it. I have agreed a sale for it already BUT...
What to change it for - looking for some inspiration.

Happy to spend upto 60k, but might go to 70k if something fantastic comes to mind and really grabs me.
Had a GTR on test and while its everything the RS isn't (frantic and exciting) it just doesn't do it for me.
911 also on the list but its just too obvious.

I dont want an R8, i love the external look but the cabins not that different to the TT.
RS5? maybe, dealer is trying to get me one to test, but I'm not that bother, just doesn't grab me again.

I'm therefore finding myself drawn towards an M3....


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

the only road cars ive got out of with a big smile on my face is an F430,997 GT3, Caterhams and Exige, ive driven plenty of lambos, r8's, astons, they are all boring, yeah they may have the pose factor but its sounds like thats not enough

Nissan Gtr is a nissan- enough said, M3 is dull looking... imo

If your looking for excitment maybe keep the TT and go for a £20k Caterham, if your into driving and can drive, then you'll need nothing more


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

SLK,, ( black on black )


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Of course, you're not going to get much of a car with such a small budget. :lol:

Retro Lotus

Retro Porsche

Modern Morgan

Nice problem to have.

Ldn


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Lovely Aero 8 above! Perfect.

How about a Mercedes Benz C63? The noise they make is intoxicating.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

If you can live some impracticality the Boxster Spyder is hard to beat. After 30 plus cars in the past 10 years its the best smile per mile Ive owned. Needs the sports exhaust though. Maybe not great as an only car. I have a little hot hatch for the daily drive. Makes a journey in the Spyder even better. One car I actually just get out for a drive for the sake of it.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/2218867.htm

how about something completely different?? You might need to buy your own petrol station though


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

M3 isn't that fast, unless you stick a supercharger on it a 335i with a remap & intercooler will be head to head for half the price.

XKR
AM Vantage or DB9
Maserati Granturismo

All 1zillion times more interesting than the TT or the RS5, although DB9 & Granturismo may be hard to live with day to day (reliability issues..)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Fictorious said:


> M3 isn't that fast, unless you stick a supercharger on it a 335i with a remap & intercooler will be head to head for half the price.
> 
> XKR
> AM Vantage or DB9
> ...


One of my pet hates are statements about 335i's or d's being as fast as an M3. Used to hear the same about 535d's vs M5's. In a drag race a well modified 335i would be close to an M3, however goodbye when you need to stop or take a corner. The BMW M's are a whole different level of engineering to their base counterparts. Different engine, chassis, brakes, suspension & no doubt plenty of other differences.

Lot's of fun to be had in the new range of forced induction Bimmers & they're fast cars, however they've not an M & never will be. It's rumoured the new M5 will have a 600BHP version of the engine in the current X5/6M, so BMW have realised that smaller capacity forced induction is the way to go.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

V8 vantage is the best car for your money IMO, this ones at a good price although not keen on the colour

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2010-ASTON-MARTIN ... 3cae1e62d2


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Andywarr said:


> the only road cars ive got out of with a big smile on my face is an F430,997 GT3, Caterhams and Exige, ive driven plenty of lambos, r8's, astons, they are all boring, yeah they may have the pose factor but its sounds like thats not enough
> 
> Nissan Gtr is a nissan- enough said, M3 is dull looking... imo
> 
> If your looking for excitment maybe keep the TT and go for a £20k Caterham, if your into driving and can drive, then you'll need nothing more


& what's wrong with Nissan?? Better built & more reliable than their German counterparts i think you'll find. :wink:

That said, they don't have the same level of badge kudos, however they do attract far more positive attention that i ever had in my RS4 or M5. Have you ever driven a GT-R? 

If i had the pennies though, i'd still love to own a Gallardo 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Tosh,

Had a similar dilema myself last year as wanted something fun & it needed to be better (more fun) than the RS4. I decided on a GT-R & had narrowed it down to that or a Focus RS (totally different price points & ownership propositions). For under £30K i defy anyone to find a more capable & giggle inducing car than the Focus RS.

The GT-R is not as refined as an RS or a BMW M, however what it lacks in refinement it more than makes up for in performance & it's ability to defy physics with it's endless grip. Never been in a car that's made me chuckle so much 

Have you tried the new model GT-R? It's meant to be quicker than the current car (has another 30BHP & 20lbsft), a tad quieter, more comfortable & a little more refined. I've not driven one myself but i'm hearing good things about it. Demo models are now arriving at the HPC's so test drives can be had.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

andyTT180 said:


> V8 vantage is the best car for your money IMO, this ones at a good price although not keen on the colour
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2010-ASTON-MARTIN ... 3cae1e62d2


Exceptionally dull to drive though, aren't they?


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Widget said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > V8 vantage is the best car for your money IMO, this ones at a good price although not keen on the colour
> ...


Personally I'v never driven one but all the reviews say its a great drive with "stunning handling" and in my eyes 70k is small price to pay for the best looking car in the world


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Tosh,
> 
> Had a similar dilema myself last year as wanted something fun & it needed to be better (more fun) than the RS4. I decided on a GT-R & had narrowed it down to that or a Focus RS (totally different price points & ownership propositions). For under £30K i defy anyone to find a more capable & giggle inducing car than the Focus RS.
> 
> ...


The demo i had was in the older one, so i will call them back and ask about the new one. He mentioned something about changing the range but the way he said it made me think it was more about trim levels than engine based.
Badge doesnt bother me, i do like the GTR and the stuff you can get from the nav unit in terms of info is great.

Not considered the focus, but i was in a fiesta S or something with stripes on and i have to say for a 10k something car it was fantastic to drive and was great fun, i was REALLY surprised.

Keep them coming.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

The GTR is an epic car nissan or not, and comes loaded with more gadgets than a NASA space shuttle. The M3 is probably the most exhilirating car I have ever driven for the money, the torque is incredible, the build quality is superb and the styling is very stealth IMO.
Never been a great fan of the 911, conjurs up all kinds of stereotypical images many of which have been proven. That really just leaves the XKR which is a great looking car but I have never driven one.
If it was my money, I'd take the M3 all day long, although my personal preference is for the Z4M, but that's just an aesthetic thing.
I do have a hankering for an R8 though. Just would not want to continue with the audi stealers servicing and repairs 

or you could just get another TT for 10k, load it up with 60k of mods and extras then re-sell it for 8k in a years time. :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Tosh,
> ...


The new GT-R is more than just a facelift as they've altered the engine, gearbox, suspension, aerodynamics & few other bits. Defo not an all new cars, but alot more than a facelift. For many with the current model GT-R, it's not enough of an uplift to command the extra £12k list price, however it is defo an improvement on the current model & in more areas than just trim etc.

Also some subtle changes from the 09-10MY so all depends how old the one you drove was?? Gearbox, launch control, ride settings, Sat-Nav, Audio quality & interior trim were improved at the end of 2009 so the MY10 benefitted from those upgrades.

Good luck as you have alot of options


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Porsche 997 Carrera S


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Fictorious said:
> 
> 
> > M3 isn't that fast, unless you stick a supercharger on it a 335i with a remap & intercooler will be head to head for half the price.
> ...


Completley agree with what u say about a tuned 335, i rememeber a guy on here who had a 360bhp Leon Cupra and reckoned he could smash anything, he was only about 20 bless him

Nothing wrong with Nissan though, the GTR is an exceptional car, ive driven 2, one broke and the other was fine, too much electronics though, i drove both at a track so was giving it the beans, and would have like a bit more movement, its too planted for my liking

Aston Martin V8 Vantage is good, handles well and makes an amazing noise, but the only way i can describe it is that it feels like aston have restricted in some way, it should have so much more to give but just doesnt deliver


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Andywarr said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Fictorious said:
> ...


Andy, what track were you on & what broke on the GT-R that broke?

Looks a funny statement "too planted" I know what you mean though, however Nissan really just wanted a car that could outperform it's German & Italian stablemates for half the money. Not taken mine on track yet (will be soon though). Having her taken to Stage 2 first so that should increase the grin a little


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Paul I bet you have spent the best part of Gallardo money on the GTR with all the mods added and planned :roll:

Paul (hilly10)


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Deliciously powerful yet refined and comfortable. Not a track attack car by any means but therefore less raw and harsh. Glorious sound at full beans.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Paul I bet you have spent the best part of Gallardo money on the GTR with all the mods added and planned :roll:
> 
> Paul (hilly10)


Paul, after the zorst, custom maps & intakes, no more will be being spent on the car other than regular running costs. The car was £60K & the mods total around £3500 including VAT & fitting, so it would have been a very long in the tooth Gallardo for that kind of money :lol:

Not sure i could stretch to Lambo levels of running costs as the annual bills on a used Lambo would cover my GT-R for 3yrs


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Aygo Blue is worth a look.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Does it need to be 4WD??? :lol:

I'm loving the jag kit at the mom. XFR or XKR

bit of a 4WD odd ball..... Scooby STI cosworth. Will be very rare!

http://www.evo.co.uk/news/evonews/25208 ... worth.html

How about a Lotus Evora. Nice motor with good handling. the engine is not the meant to be the most interesting though.

Me, id be looking for a porker.


----------



## blue62 (Jan 29, 2010)

Re the Aston, I owned a Vantage for a year or so and while it's one of the prettiest cars I've owned, in driving terms it left a lot to be desired. The engine is breathless and you really have to work the gearbox to get it moving, a gearbox that is notchy. I disagree with an earlier comment about the handling, a 997 would leave you for dead. Mine was the 4.3 so it may be a different story with the 4.7 and I'm sure the V12 would be another level altogether. I take your point about the Porsche, but in pure driving terms there is not much to touch it, if I didn't need 4 proper seats it would be my choice as an everyday car.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

RS5 and M3 on top gear this Sunday 

although god knows what they'll be doing in them? :?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

if i had the cash, i would go R8. looks and feels special enough to warrant it. then aren't all audi quite similar inside these days?

for pure driver fun factor, with looks, quality, luxuries i.e. not aerial atoms LOL, the 997 c2s c4s?

i would go audi if had cash and didn't need space in rear, but would go for 997 c4s if needed something a bit more subtle and rear space (i've seen quite a few with kid seats in the back LOL)

i'll be interested to see what people views are on TTRS vs GTR, similar but GTR beats it in most areas doesn't it?

if only (for me)
lucky boy you are going through such a dilemma


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

p1tse said:


> if i had the cash, i would go R8. looks and feels special enough to warrant it. then aren't all audi quite similar inside these days?


+ 1

Its got to be an R8


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

C63...or any of the others with a "proper" AMG badge on them.

Rumoured that a C63 coupe could be coming out soon which may be worth look too if your not a fan of the 4 doors.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

buy into one of these car share jobbies and have fun for a year driving lambo's Ferraris and Astons. What ever you fancy for a year. Or by a TT Mark 3 badge and stick it on your RS. You'll have the first Mk 3 TT 8 years before anyone!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Followed a Gold Nissan GTR and White Merc C63 AMG back from Nottingham the other night. The Merc looked and sounded awesome..

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2419901.htm


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

if i could not have the r8 i would be looking at

ariel atom
ktm x-bow

or if i needed something 'sensible'
maserati granturismo
lotus evora


----------

